

Early Stage Startup. Please give your feedback. - Jaggu

Here is a post which explains overall idea about netvorx - http://blog.netvorx.com/2008/12/dec-4th-release.html<p>Site is not yet SSL enabled and we are working on fixing existing bugs before we try to add more functionality.<p>If you can rate the idea and if you can suggest us to improve or add more functionality then that will be really helpful.<p>Please rate : http://www.netvorx.com<p>Revenue Model :<p>Site will be free for organizations or for any individual users.<p>We will charge in case<p>1. If any organization wants to use our site and if they want any special customization then we will charge for customization development.<p>2. If any organization wants to deploy netvorx within their network rather than using http://www.netvorx.com then we will charge for maint &#38; support. If organization wants to just use as-is version then there won't be any charge.
======
jwilliams
This is probably going to be a common sentiment - But the signup is an issue -
I think people are getting increasingly intolerant of the signup/confirm email
hassle... Especially now that there are sites that do it so well.

This system required 1. entering your details, 2. getting a confirm email, 3.
selecting a password and 4. logging in _again_ after setting the password.
That last step is bad enough, but even without that it's still too many.

The barrier to entry a lot lower (i.e. 1 step) if you considered supporting
OpenID - as well as streamlining the existing process.

The style is fairly minimal, which is good, but this rendition is not really
to my taste. To be honest, for me it was reminiscent of the "Microsoft ASP
Verdana everywhere" style from the Office 2000 era.

Functionality wise - Well - Not sure. I wasn't sure what I was meant to do. I
think the design doesn't really take you through the site. What do you see as
the main use case? you should really explain these to the user and prompt them
as well (e.g. You haven't entered a Profile yet - entering a Profile lets you
XYZ).

I did have a click around. Not sure what environment you're running with, but
it was a little slow (I'm overseas, so that might be a factor). Either way,
for that kind of functionality an AJAX model would help a lot.

So... Yeah... Not really sure :) I think it needs a more fleshing out.

------
apsurd
As I understand it your product is a central place for a team to communicate
within. To me, I think of it as a personal social networking site. You can
have profiles, blog, image gallery, status message, etc. Also get group
discussion boards to collaborate and internal messaging.

I know you are not trying to be a social networking site, but in my opinion,
my first thought is, "hmm maybe I can just use a private ning account for
managing a small team".

I'm not saying this is right or wrong. What I am saying is that I think you
really need to provide an optimal use case. It's one of the hardest things to
do, but as an entrepreneur you need to explain your product and why it
benefits the user in ONE SENTENCE. What problem do I have that this simply
..SOLVES. It is very hard, but this ensures that you can convey your product
in the greatest light. Note that your customers are not hackers taking the
time to give you constructive criticism, they will go to your home page, say
..."i don't get it" and then click away.

All the best.

------
tom
Don't tell me what Netvorx is "for", tell me what Netvork "does" - what it
does for me, my company, my friends, my network. What's the benefit of
registering, using, promoting, etc.

I had to look at your blog to get any idea of what might be behind the sign-
up. That's bad. In real life (ie: not when voyeuristically looking at someone
else's start-up), I'd have not stayed on the home page for 5 seconds and I'd
have back-buttoned, or apple-l'd (hey, my MBP is old) away.

------
trevelyan
"Purpose is to keep messages at central place and stay in touch with all user
in group."

This is ridiculous. There are four grammar mistakes in that sentence alone.
Why are you targeting English users if you are not native English speakers
yourself? Build a service for speakers of your own language - at least they
won't be put off by glaring editorial errors.

------
Jaggu
[http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/02/12/yammer-reaches-
beyond-c...](http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/02/12/yammer-reaches-beyond-
corporate-firewalls-open-sources-iphone-application/#comment-2623930)

Well my English has grammatical mistakes but it seems like my idea doesn't
have that much issue. Yammer has announced my idea ( point 2 ) today... lets
see whether it came from Hacker News Posting or it came from their brain :) We
will see when Yammer releases that ...

------
suhail
You need to better present what your product does. People hate reading, a
picture can say a thousand words.

